# Liquidleather Scuffmaster Dye - how to apply.



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Guys,

Seen lots of photos and read lots of reviews and how to apply both the cleaner and conditioner.

My main problem is as the heading states how to apply the scuffmaster colour dye??
Plenty of information on how to apply the cleaner and conditioner, but nothing on applying the coloured dye.

The product lists a few options, brush, rolling, spray etc (not sure I want to spray a dye on seats or inside a car). I have tried to patch up a few creases and a scuff, but not happy with the results. I applied the dye using a cloth and dabbing it on after the cleaner and conditioner, done on a warm day over the past weekend.

Anyone got a better tip on how to apply - just want to achieve the same result as seen in other pictures.

Thanks Jay


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

give the chap at gliptone a call. i forget his name now

01706 819365


----------



## kevlo (Sep 6, 2009)

have you called him please share your findings?


----------



## silveraudi225 (Aug 2, 2008)

must say youve a tidy looking display pic


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

No not called yet due to shifts at work, but Friday brings and early finish.
So will do and let you know.

I'm still interested on how people applied theirs.

Jay


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Called them....
Best method of applying over a scuff is wiping/dabbing on with a cloth.

As I have already tried the dye the process is.

Warm cloth wipe over
The apply dye on a cloth 
Leave a few minutes
Wipe with a warm cloth again, to remove residue

Will give it a go, hopefully a warm day tomorrow.

Jay


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

i removed the seats, it is only 4 allen caphead bolts, and unpluging the wires.

I then dabbed it on the worst affected areas with a sponge then sprayed on.
before









after









The results were good, but i am concerned with the longevity

Good luck with your seats.

Oh the colour match was not the best so i opted to do the whole seat.

Cheers

David Bray


----------



## kevlo (Sep 6, 2009)

it looks loads better. more matt looking. has it made the leather like new?


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

it is quite difficult to explain, the leather did look awesome but it had a painted feel to it, almost rough to the touch, they are still looking good, but i would expect to be doing them again in around six months. In all honesty it does not take long to remove all the seats, and i wouldnt want to do it in the car.

Dave


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

brayboy said:


> i removed the seats, it is only 4 allen caphead bolts, and unpluging the wires.
> I then dabbed it on the worst affected areas with a sponge then sprayed on.


David, thanks for the tip, to be honest I think spray is the way to go - but like you say outside the car.

The weather this weekend wasn't the best to try again - will have to wait for another warm weekend might not get one for a while.

Your before and after pictures - thats exactley what I want to achieve. However I have more creases rather than cracks in my leather.

Can you suggest on any how to's that i can follow to remove the seats.

Jay


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

This is from memory i will check later when i get home.

1 Slide seat back as far as it can go.
2 Remove the covers from the front seat rails, to do this you need to find the center of the cover, put your finger in and lift the tab slightly, the thing should just slide off.
3 Remove the allen caphead bolt.
4 Now remove the other side.
5 Slide the seat forward
6 Remove the plastic covers
7 Remove the caphead bolt 
8 Now do the other side
9 Tilt the seat backwards so you can get a look at the electrical connectors under the front of the seat.
10 Cut any cableties holding the cables to the seat
11 Remove the two connector plugs, if i remember you squeeze the sides and pull.
12 Remove the seats and runners as one, they are quite heavy so take care, may be a good idea to have an extra pair of hands ready to help you.

if you are removing the rear seats then you will need some torqz bits.

If yoou need any more help let me know. I knew i should have taken pictures when i removed mine.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

How did you get on then Jay? I have just bought some. There is some toners to adjust the shade to compensate fading.


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

ian222 said:


> How did you get on then Jay? I have just bought some. There is some toners to adjust the shade to compensate fading.


Not had chance to give it another go yet, as the weather has been bad or I've not been at home to try it.

I didn't buy the kit I just brought the colour dye. So I assume you brought the kit.

The colour match is good it just the final finish I'm not happy with but I think its something I've rather than the product.

I'm even considering getting someone to apply it form me, like a valeter or something.

I'd be interested so see how you get on.
Jay


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I will let you know mate.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

jayTTapp said:


> The colour match is good it just the final finish I'm not happy with but I think its something I've rather than the product.


Scuffed leather will always be rougher-feeling than the original finish around it. Although you can dye the leather and moisten it up again, you can't easily get rid of the altered surface texture (if at all). As you've got a good colour match, I reckon you can be content with the results 

I've just bought the ScuffMaster kit to treat some minor scuffs left by the previous owner. Before I plough into trying out a small test on a discreet scuff, has anyone got any tips on the dyes? I've got a large bottle of black dye, and three smaller bottles for tone adjusting - one white, one black, and the gloss enhancer. I've got the black nappa leather, which is more of a charcoal colour really, but it hasn't faded and remains an exact match for my replacement squabs. Has anyone tried with black leather, and did you need to bother altering the default tone of the dye with some extra white to get a good match?

EDIT: The stuff in the bottle looks black but once wiped off on a cloth it's definitely a match for the car, and the area I've treated looks good. It just needs conditioner now 

Cheers


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Day 2 and yesterday's dying has dried. The cracks aren't as dark as the surrounding leather, but I thought they might change slightly once conditioned, so I've applied some Liquid Leather (smells like ruddy weed killer on your hands afterwards!) conditioner to complete the treatment. It didn't make a lot of difference but I'll see how it looks after a few hours of it soaking in. I may need to clean and dye again adding some black to adjust the tone. :roll: Looks better though.


----------



## crazyazz (Sep 26, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but what is used to spray the dye on? Also will a sponge give ok results?


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

I used an air brush to spray the due onto the leather. I think from memory I had to water
It down. I will dig out the instructions if you need 
Any more info.

The sponge left a few streaks, that's why I opted to spray. I had seen a few videos on the net and detailing world, spraying is the preferred method. I did apply with a sponge to the most scuffed areas first.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I did the champagne colour leather bolster s in my previous Beemer. Bought a kit from a company called Buffalo, kit consisted of 4 small bottles of dye and toners so you can get the best match.
I found the key to a good job was in the preparation. Clean really really well, a light rub with some emery paper to key the surface and take off the high spots. Clean again to remove dust and leave to dry thoroughly. I used a modeling airbrush which cost about £20, to apply the dye (I thinned it with distilled water). Spay a light coat and dry gently with a hairdryer, applied 3 coats in total.
Results were excellent, was well chuffed with the results.
The kit also came with a little soft white sponge and little mixing cups etc and was good value.
I saved some of the product for touch ups and I'm glad I did because my niece scratched the passenger side seat getting in the back so I touched it up with a cocktail stick and dabbing it in the scratch till I was happy with the results.

If anyone wants to know more give me a shout.


----------

